# Automator, comment ca marche?



## rdemonie (18 Mai 2007)

Je comprends pas du tout comment faire?
J'ai 5 documents pdf que je voudrais mettre ensemble

je fais donc "obtenir les éléments du finder indiqués" ou je met les 5 pdf
puis"combiner les pages de document pdf"

j'ai aussi un document pdf qui vient d'un document word et je voudrais combiner les images car ca fait 10 Mo mais ca marche pas.

Où vont les documents quand on fait une manipulation avec automator (compresser, mettre ensemble,...)


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2007)

Les documents sortent à l'endroi que tu as défini dans le processus que tu as construit.

Mais en attendant d'apprendre à utiliser automator, tu peux toujours utiliser PDFLab.  

Voici une application Automator, CombinePDF, qui fait le même travail. Elle pourra te servir d'exemple afin de construire tes propres processus.


----------



## DeniX (18 Mai 2007)

Plus simple qu'Automator
*PDFLab *vous permet de diviser et assembler des documents PDFs &#8230;



Oups!! grill&#233; sur le fil&#8230;


----------



## rdemonie (18 Mai 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les documents sortent &#224; l'endroi que tu as d&#233;fini dans le processus que tu as construit.



comment je d&#233;fini cela?

et pour compresser l'image?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2007)

Il faut utiliser l'action "Copier les éléments du finder"

Télécharge et ouvre avec Automator l'application CombinePDF et tu verras comment son créateur a organisé le processus qui combine et compresse des documents PDF.

Tu devrais consulter l'aide d'OS X, elle comporte un pas-à-pas qui montre comment créer un processus (téléchargement d'une image sur une page Web, redimensionnement et application d'un filtre).

Selon moi, le meilleur moyen d'apprendre Automator et de télécharger des processus et de les étudier.

C'moon.


----------

